# Barney Fife Award of the Day:



## Sammy (Dec 13, 2007)

*Off-duty cop shoots self in foot*

An off-duty police officer shot himself in the foot at a Westside auto parts store Wednesday.

Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department Officer Thomas D Weida, 40, suffered a bullet wound to his right foot when his .45-caliber handgun accidentally discharged at the W I Motor Supply store, 4250 W. Morris St., at 3:15 p.m., according to a police report.

The gun was Weida's personal firearm and not department issue, police said. He was carrying it in his front pocket when it fired.

"When he reached in to his pocket to pull out his key ring it became entangled in the trigger of the pistol and it discharged," Sgt. Paul Thompson said in a written statement.

Weida was taken to Methodist Hospital in good condition, Thompson said.
No one else was injured.

Weida, a nine-year veteran, is assigned to the department's traffic section.

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071213/LOCAL/712130526


----------



## olympus (Dec 13, 2007)

Did you see on the news when that F.B.I agent went to an elementary school to talk about gun control and shot himself in the foot. Then tried to grab an assault rifle, when his partner had to grab it from his hands. The whole time he didn't scream or cry either.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

Next we'll see a story about a guy who was demonstrating how tame an Extreme Giant Tegu is. Unfortunately he just had lunch and didn't wash his hands. Hanging his hand over the Tegu's head will result in a few fingers crushed/missing. Will he scream??!!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

He could have qualified for a Darwin Award if he had the gun between his legs!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

olympus said:


> Did you see on the news when that F.B.I agent went to an elementary school to talk about gun control and shot himself in the foot. Then tried to grab an assault rifle, when his partner had to grab it from his hands. The whole time he didn't scream or cry either.


 I think it's on youtube. what isnt on that site lol


----------



## Mike (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow.....


----------

